# La Roma vicina a Gerson



## admin (3 Agosto 2015)

Secondo quanto riportato da Sky e da altri media, la Roma è vicinissima a Gerson giovane talento del Fluminense. I giallorossi hanno superato l'offerta del Barcellona. Le parti sono molto vicine. La Roma, però, in quanto extracomunitario, non tessererà Gerson in questa stagione ma, probabilmente, lo presterà al Bologna.


----------



## hiei87 (3 Agosto 2015)

La Roma sta facendo incetta di giovani interessanti. Fino in realtà ad ora ha puntato seriamente su pochissimi di loro. In questo caso però il sacrificio economico è importante e il giocatore, a quanto si dice, è veramente forte.
Sono acquisti che dovremmo fare anche noi, e che con la Doyen avremmo avuto la possibilità di fare, invece siamo ostaggio di uno che conosce 4 calciatori in croce....


----------



## The P (3 Agosto 2015)

Gerson, Salah, Dzeko >>>>>>>>>>>>>> Bertolacci, Luiz Adriano, Bacca.

Se non viene Ibra il gap nei confronti delle avversarie aumenterà ancora di più.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (3 Agosto 2015)

Andrà al Barcellona ovviamente


----------



## Danielsan (3 Agosto 2015)

Potrebbe essere una mossa per far alzare il valore del giocatore ai danni del Barca,dopo la questione Adriano..


----------



## Snake (3 Agosto 2015)

su sport dicono che ha rifiutato l'offerta della roma e che va al Barca...


----------



## Aragorn (4 Agosto 2015)

Mi sembra molto strano che preferisca la Roma al Barcellona


----------



## Miro (4 Agosto 2015)

Ma è così forte questo Gerson? o è il classico brasiliano pompato dalla stampa tipo i vari Ganso, Casemiro e compagnia cantante...?


----------



## Jaqen (4 Agosto 2015)

Tempo fa il padre aveva detto che sarebbe andato al Barcellona.


----------



## Jino (4 Agosto 2015)

Miro ha scritto:


> Ma è così forte questo Gerson? o è il classico brasiliano pompato dalla stampa tipo i vari Ganso, Casemiro e compagnia cantante...?



E' talentuoso ma non è ancora pronto per il calcio europeo


----------



## tifosa asRoma (5 Agosto 2015)

Secondo TMW è fatta per Gerson alla Roma , finirà la stagione in Brasile e a gennaio la Roma lo farà tesserare dal Bologna. L'affare si sarebbe chiuso per una cifra intorno ai 25 mln di euro(16 mln +9 mln di bonus).


----------



## Renegade (5 Agosto 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Secondo TMW è fatta per Gerson alla Roma , finirà la stagione in Brasile e a gennaio la Roma lo farà tesserare dal Bologna. L'affare si sarebbe chiuso per una cifra intorno ai 25 mln di euro(16 mln +9 mln di bonus).



Colpo INCREDIBILE. 
Datemi Sabatini a Milano ora che ci sono i soldi...


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Colpo INCREDIBILE.
> Datemi Sabatini a Milano ora che ci sono i soldi...



ma quale colpo incredibile  
25 mln per un giocatore acerbo e che non è sicuro nemmeno che sia tutto sto gran fenomeno.

Comunque continuo a pensare che andrà al barcellona invece.


----------



## Renegade (5 Agosto 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma quale colpo incredibile
> 25 mln per un giocatore acerbo e che non è sicuro nemmeno che sia tutto sto gran fenomeno.
> 
> Comunque continuo a pensare che andrà al barcellona invece.



Preferisco spendere 25 per un colpo in prospettiva, futuribile, con capacità tecniche e con capacità di gestire il pallone piuttosto che sprecarli in mestieranti come Bertolacci. Urge un DS al più presto proprio perché non c'è programmazione e non si colmano le vere lacune della squadra.

Se la Roma l'ha davvero preso è un colpo incredibile. Come lo sono stati Pjanic, Strootman, Marquinhos e compagnia.


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Preferisco spendere 25 per un colpo in prospettiva, futuribile, con capacità tecniche e con capacità di gestire il pallone piuttosto che sprecarli in mestieranti come Bertolacci. Urge un DS al più presto proprio perché non c'è programmazione e non si colmano le vere lacune della squadra.
> 
> Se la Roma l'ha davvero preso è un colpo incredibile. Come lo sono stati Pjanic, Strootman, Marquinhos e compagnia.




peccato che ha giocato in brasile e che sia il suo primo anno dove sta facendo discretamente bene, nemmeno il fenomeno  

Detto questo in europa si trovano giocatori alla stessa cifra e con un'esperienza nettamente superiore e qualità altrettanto importanti.


----------



## Ma che ooh (5 Agosto 2015)

TMW non ne azzecca una neanche per sbaglio, quindi andrà al barcellona di sicuro


----------



## Renegade (5 Agosto 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> peccato che ha giocato in brasile e che sia il suo primo anno dove sta facendo discretamente bene, nemmeno il fenomeno
> 
> Detto questo in europa si trovano giocatori alla stessa cifra e con un'esperienza nettamente superiore e qualità altrettanto importanti.



Ah beh, se è per questo anche io preferisco il mercato Europeo. Specialmente l'exploit di Francia, Belgio e Olanda. Ma questo qui rimane un colpo veramente ottimo se davvero l'hanno preso. Qualità tecniche, futuribilissimo, possibile plusvalenza. Tra l'altro Sabatini ha una grande conoscenza del mercato sudamericano. Dopo Marquinhos e Pastore non mi stupirebbe un altro crack. In ogni caso si continua a vedere un mercato funzionale e tecnicamente logico dai vari Ausilio, Berta, Sabatini, Tare, Paratici. Se avessimo un DS chissà a quest'ora...


----------



## tifosa asRoma (5 Agosto 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> peccato che ha giocato in brasile e che sia il suo primo anno dove sta facendo discretamente bene, nemmeno il fenomeno
> 
> Detto questo in europa si trovano giocatori alla stessa cifra e con un'esperienza nettamente superiore e qualità altrettanto importanti.



Certo che è il suo primo anno è del 1997 .


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ah beh, se è per questo anche io preferisco il mercato Europeo. Specialmente l'exploit di Francia, Belgio e Olanda. Ma questo qui rimane un colpo veramente ottimo se davvero l'hanno preso. Qualità tecniche, futuribilissimo, possibile plusvalenza. Tra l'altro Sabatini ha una grande conoscenza del mercato sudamericano. Dopo Marquinhos e Pastore non mi stupirebbe un altro crack. In ogni caso si continua a vedere un mercato funzionale e tecnicamente logico dai vari Ausilio, Berta, Sabatini, Tare, Paratici. Se avessimo un DS chissà a quest'ora...



sabatini l'anno scorso ha sbagliato tutto. Vorrei vedere cosa avreste detto se avesse portato al milan cole, maicon, doumbia, svalutato destro, e iturbe a 30 mln. Tutti fanno errori e colpi buoni. Ma non è tutto questo fenomeno sabatini. Quest'anno ha preso salah (forse) dzeko ( in netto calo) e forse un terzino (ancora non si sa chi) e in porta una pippa assurda. Aspettiamo ad elogiare il ds della roma che senza dubbio è competente e bravo, ma anche lui commette degli errori e non è infallibile. Se devo scegliere un ds, allora il mio giudizio va tutto su berta, lui si che sembra non stia sbagliando un colpo.


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Agosto 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Certo che è il suo primo anno è del 1997 .



appunto, quindi 25 mln sono una follia.


----------



## Renegade (5 Agosto 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> sabatini l'anno scorso ha sbagliato tutto. Vorrei vedere cosa avreste detto se avesse portato al milan cole, maicon, doumbia, svalutato destro, e iturbe a 30 mln. Tutti fanno errori e colpi buoni. Ma non è tutto questo fenomeno sabatini. Quest'anno ha preso salah (forse) dzeko ( in netto calo) e forse un terzino (ancora non si sa chi) e porta una pippa assurda. Aspettiamo ad elogiare il ds della roma che senza dubbio è competente e bravo, ma anche lui commette degli errori e non è infallibile. Se devo scegliere un ds, allora il mio giudizio va tutto su berta, lui si che sembra non stia sbagliando un colpo.



Sabatini ha sbagliato solo una sessione di calciomercato. Per il resto ha preso gente come Pjanic e Strootman a 11 e 17 mln. Un Marquinhos a 5 mln. Un Manolas a 15. Ha portato in Italia gente come Pastore ed è riuscito a ricavare plusvalenze incredibili da calciatori come Osvaldo - ceduto a quasi 20 mln!!! e Lamela, eterno incompiuto con colpi e rabone dalla sua. Quest'anno prende Salah a 20 e Dzeko a soli 15 mln. Anche se non rispettasse le aspettative il numero 9 non sarebbe una perdita eccessiva. A ciò si aggiunge un mestierante come Falque pagato soli 8 mln e un terzino sinistro tra Digne, Masuaku e Coentrao. Tutti e tre molto validi. Per me sta facendo ancora una volta un ottimo lavoro, proprio come Tare con le scommesse Savic, Morrison, ecc., Berta con i vari Vietto, ecc. Se poi piazza anche Gerson è un mercato stratosferico. Ma al di là di tutto le varie plusvalenze dimostrano una conoscenza calcistica e una certa competenza. Cosa che al Milan mancano. Si conosce solo la Serie A più qualche altro nome. Magari ad avercelo Walter al Milan, altro che Bertolacci...

Il DS è la nostra vera lacuna.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (5 Agosto 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> appunto, quindi 25 mln sono una follia.



Scusa allora i 20 mln di bertolacci come li consideri ? Gerson forse un giorno potrà valerne anche 50, su Bertolacci invece c'è la certezza che non solo non varrà mai 50 mln ma neanche i 20 odierni, io non so se la roma lo prenderà ma se è bravo come dicono tutti mi importa davvero poco dei soldi spesi.


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Sabatini ha sbagliato solo una sessione di calciomercato. Per il resto ha preso gente come Pjanic e Strootman a 11 e 17 mln. Un Marquinhos a 5 mln. Un Manolas a 15. Ha portato in Italia gente come Pastore ed è riuscito a ricavare plusvalenze incredibili da calciatori come Osvaldo - ceduto a quasi 20 mln!!! e Lamela, eterno incompiuto con colpi e rabone dalla sua. Quest'anno prende Salah a 20 e Dzeko a soli 15 mln. Anche se non rispettasse le aspettative il numero 9 non sarebbe una perdita eccessiva. A ciò si aggiunge un mestierante come Falque pagato soli 8 mln e un terzino sinistro tra Digne, Masuaku e Coentrao. Tutti e tre molto validi. Per me sta facendo ancora una volta un ottimo lavoro, proprio come Tare con le scommesse Savic, Morrison, ecc., Berta con i vari Vietto, ecc. Se poi piazza anche Gerson è un mercato stratosferico. Ma al di là di tutto le varie plusvalenze dimostrano una conoscenza calcistica e una certa competenza. Cosa che al Milan mancano. Si conosce solo la Serie A più qualche altro nome. Magari ad avercelo Walter al Milan, altro che Bertolacci...
> 
> Il DS è la nostra vera lacuna.



dai su ne ha fatte vaccate sabatini. Non cominciamo con la solita storia del fenomeno. Alla roma i soldi li ha avuti e non è stato capace di creare una squadra vincente. Se vogliamo essere obiettivi, paratici fino ad adesso ha fatto il miglior lavoro in italia. Non parlo del passato perché comunque ai tempi galliani qualcosa l'ha pure fatta, dato che abbiamo vinto tanto e molto di più rispetto alla roma. Detto questo sono d'accordo che manca un ds competente, ma non facciamo che l'erba del vicino è sempre più verde. Se cede romagnoli, fanno partire uno dei maggiori prospetti italiani in difesa. Pjanic è senza dubbio forte, ma ancora lo devo vedere affermarsi in campo internazionale e non sparire come ha fatto l'anno scorso. Manolas ottimo colpo senza dubbio. Per il resto per me è bravo nel vendere, molto di più di galliani questo è sicuro.


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Agosto 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Scusa allora i 20 mln di bertolacci come li consideri ? Gerson forse un giorno potrà valerne anche 50, su Bertolacci invece c'è la certezza che non solo non varrà mai 50 mln ma neanche i 20 odierni, io non so se la roma lo prenderà ma se è bravo come dicono tutti mi importa davvero poco dei soldi spesi.



infatti i 20 per bertolacci sono follia, ma allo stato attuale uno ha esperienza in serie a, l'altro solo un anno di campionato brasiliano. Vuoi mettere? poi una domanda lo hai mai visto? attualmente è uno dei tanti giocatori promettenti lanciati dal brasilerao. 25 mln sono assurdi. Ti voglio giusto ricordare che con la stessa cifra, ti porti a casa xhaka o tielemans che in questo momento gli danno le piste al gerson di turno.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (5 Agosto 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> infatti i 20 per bertolacci sono follia, ma allo stato attuale uno ha esperienza in serie a, l'altro solo un anno di campionato brasiliano. Vuoi mettere? poi una domanda lo hai mai visto? attualmente è uno dei tanti giocatori promettenti lanciati dal brasilerao. 25 mln sono assurdi. Ti voglio giusto ricordare che con la stessa cifra, ti porti a casa xhaka o tielemans che in questo momento gli danno le piste al gerson di turno.



Tielemans è uno dei miei giocatori preferiti e sarebbe un grandissimo colpo, ma il mio discorso non era sul valore di gerson, che io non conosco , e che sicuramente non è di 25 mln ma apprezzo il fatto che la roma se crede nelle potenzialità di un ragazzo non si fa problemi a spendere cifre considerevoli , poi avrà fatto bingo o meno ce lo dirà il tempo ,intanto sono 3 mesi che tira sul prezzo del 29enne dzeko e non batte ciglio a spenderne di più per un 18 enne, è questo tipo di politica che difendo e non l'eventuale acquisto di gerson in sé.


----------



## admin (5 Agosto 2015)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport: Gerson ad un passo dalla Roma, che ha formulato un'offerta choc al Fluminense: 18 milioni di euro + 8-9 di bonus. 25 milioni totali.*


----------



## Jaqen (5 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport: Gerson ad un passo dalla Roma, che ha formulato un'offerta choc al Fluminense: 18 milioni di euro + 8-9 di bonus. 25 milioni totali.*



E noi Honda


----------



## admin (5 Agosto 2015)

Gli stiamo regalando 50 milioni (!!!) per Bertolacci e Romagnoli (!!!!!!!)


----------



## Jaqen (5 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gli stiamo regalando 50 milioni (!!!) per Bertolacci e Romagnoli (!!!!!!!)



In realtà saranno 25 per Romagnoli e 9 per Bertolacci, la Roma ha riscattato Bertolacci per la metà per una decina di milioni


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Agosto 2015)

*Di Marzio conferma: che colpo! La Roma da gennaio avrà Gerson. Tra poco i dettagli*


----------



## tifosa asRoma (5 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> In realtà saranno 25 per Romagnoli e 9 per Bertolacci, la Roma ha riscattato Bertolacci per la metà per una decina di milioni



Bertolacci 8,5mln quindi la roma ha guadagnato su di lui 11,5mln


----------

